# Billig, billig --definition?



## maxkno (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,  was mir immer wieder komisch vorkommt, was im Heft als billig bzw. günstig dagestellt wird. Ok jeder hat sein Hobby und bezahlt auch das eine oder andere und hat auch andere Vorstellungen von billig/teuer. Aber z.B. ein Mainboard für 150€ als günstig bzw. billig zu betitteln? Überhaupt kommt ziemlich oft das Wort günstig daher, bei Sachen, da denke ich nur ups: ist aber teuer oder nicht?  Aber anscheinend habe ich eher einen Realitätsverlust, was Geld angeht.  Evtl. anders formulieren? Ist das Günstiste seiner Klasse?  Nur mal so meine Gedanken.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2009)

Einerseits stimme ich dir da zu. Günstig oder nicht ist eher ein subjektives Empfinden. Die Bewertungen beziehen sich aber immer auf z.B. alle Mainboards vom Sockel 1366. Da wären 150€ günstig da die meisten zwischen 200 und 300€ kosten.


----------



## klefreak (6. Juni 2009)

In gewisser weise stimme ich in diesem Fall maxkno zu.
Eine Formulierung a la Günstigste seiner Klasse würde hier auch etwas besser P/L anzeigen..

mfg


----------



## The Ian (6. Juni 2009)

auch ist ein unterschied zwischen günstig und billig....billige ware zeugt von minderer qualität ind günstige (oder auch preiswerte) ware ist ihrer leistung entsprechent oder weniger verkauft worden
also kann man für ein 150€ mb schon günstig sagen, wenn alle anderen mg´s die das selbe bringen teurer sind
natürlich spielt dabei auch das butget eines jeden eine rolle zu sagen das ist mir zu teuer oder halt eben nicht...für den einen (die meisten) ist audi ne teure marke und der andere lacht sich darüber n ast und fährt lieber aston martin oder was auch immer


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Juni 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> billige ware zeugt von minderer qualität ind günstige (oder auch preiswerte) ware ist ihrer leistung entsprechent oder weniger verkauft worden


Die etymologische Wurzel von "billig" sagt etwas anderes, s. auch "recht und billig".


----------



## toni28 (6. Juni 2009)

Trotzdem hat sich die Wortbedeutung mittlerweile gewandelt. So stand es damals für angemessen (recht und billig). Spricht man nun heutzutage von einem angemessenen Preis, so ist wohl in den seltensten Fällen darunter günstig zu verstehen, oder gar billig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2009)

Also ich privat verstehe unter "billig" soviel wie "wenig" - im Falle von Preisen also wenige € (für diese Art von Produkt), im Falle von Produkten z.B. wenig Qualität.
"angemessen" schlägt für mich in eine ähnliche Richtung wie "günstig": Der Preis des Produktes ist okay (angemessen) für das Produkt bzw. der Preis ist ziemlich niedrig für die gebotene ... (günstig)

Anwendungsbeispiel:
"Urlaub mit Rainbow Tours ist billig"
"10€ für FarCry sind günstig"


Vielleicht sollte man eine Abstimmung machen, wie die Mehrheit der Leser die Begriffe versteht. Nützt ja nichts, wenn der Duden wieder n halbes Jahrhundert hinter der lebendigen Sprache hinterherhinkt - und in Zeiten von "Geiz ist geil" werden diese Begriffe so inflaitonär verwendet, dass eine Umdeutung möglich erscheint.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (6. Juni 2009)

Also da muss ich auch ^ zustimmen. 
Ich finde "billig hört sich immer auch nen bissel nach "minderwertig" an...


----------

